# About FW Clams...



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I would like to add a little thing about freshwater clams u could possibly get from the lake or a stream near by.. Do not collect them i highly recommend you do not from my experience. 

I had a Clam Spawn in my aquarium once and the Young clams are rediculous lol they attach to every single thing in the aquarium and look like everything has Ich. When they clamp on to fish they cause alot of stress also. They easily get caught in Gills and hurt the fish. 

Just wanted to share an experience .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the head up. Also you could introduce bacteria or diease into your tank.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

You didn't happen to have zebra mussels did you? those things are noxious pests. They will stick to glass.

Some mussels will not. They'll just roam around in the sand and not do much. Unfortunately, they aren't very hardy.

All in all, there's a reason why the hobby hasn't really taken on to freshwater mussels, even though they are potentially super useful for taking out debris from the water column: they're either too invasive or too fragile.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

naw they were not zebra mussels just plain FW mussels. oval shape etc like 4 inches long 2-3 wide.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, there is one good thing about them. (assuming they are not parasite/bacteria ridden). they make great snacks for puffers


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol really, easy supply of food if so.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

and its fascinating looking at the puffers (my dwarfs at that time) trying to get to the meat.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol all this talk about puffers makes me want one, ive had a pea puffer before but that was like 5 years ago. they are really neat.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I hear ya, If only I had another tank available, I would love to have a few red eyed puffers.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> I would like to add a little thing about freshwater clams u could possibly get from the lake or a stream near by.. Do not collect them i highly recommend you do not from my experience.
> 
> I had a Clam Spawn in my aquarium once and the Young clams are rediculous lol they attach to every single thing in the aquarium and look like everything has Ich. When they clamp on to fish they cause alot of stress also. They easily get caught in Gills and hurt the fish.
> 
> Just wanted to share an experience .


whoa...i never would have thought of that. i've always wanted to get a clam of some sort for my tank but i've been afraid it would die and mess my water chemistry up. babies is something i didn't take into account.


----------

